# Small Crab



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I noticed something moving in one of my acros and upon closer inspection I discovered this little "hairy" guy nipping at some polyps. I then quickly grabbed a pair of tweezers and nabbed him before he escaped. He's a pretty quick little bugger, lol.

I'm almost 100% sure sure he's not reef safe so he's definitely not going back in. Not really sure what to do with this guy at this point...


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I have one of those perched on one of my acros too but it's reddish brown. I hope he's harmless coz he definitely jazzes up the acro nicely.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Its not a harmless acro crab, its a predator.. throw it in the sump..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The guys will comment more , *but it could be "Teaddy Bear" crab*. they are often found in acro colonies disguising themselves as acro crabs and they are very destructive.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=Teddy...eB6iv6gG1yMHhCA&ved=0CFIQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=629

For the Acro crab - they clean the acros. Eat plagues

I'm no expert, but I got one as a hitchhiker from Carmen and he found his way too acro.

Its was the best looking acro I had in the tank, and I'd assume its because of him

but
You also have to take into consideration whether your colony was aquacultured or wild. Wild colonies are accustomed to the crabs while aqua-cultured colonies arent and might be "irritated" by the crab and begin to loose tissue where the crab resides,

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*In the sump he goes*

Thanks for your insights... either Teddy bear or friendly in nature, his presence in my nano does not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling lol.

Off to the sump he goes.


----------

